# The NBD League Leaderboard



## FlamingRain (Feb 14, 2019)

This will be the thread we use to keep up with everyone's record after each match in the new league.



*The Leaderboard:*


*People who have Volunteered to Judge:*

@WorldsStrongest
@Tri
@ShinAkuma
@Mar55
@Ishmael
@kokodeshide
@Braiyan
@UchihaX28
@LostSelf
@Bonly
@Akitō
@ThomasTheCat
@Turrin
@Shark
@Soul
@Hardcore


There were others who were nominated to judge in the suggestions thread. If any of you are interested you may still volunteer.

A formal debating format will be used and there will be five judges selected for each debate. The participants of each debate will not be revealed to the public until _after_ their debate has been judged. For this reason, said participants will PM each of their responses to me and I will place them in the versus thread.


----------



## Soul (Feb 15, 2019)

_Previous Matches_​

: Ōnoki *(Shark)* vs Orochimaru (Turrin) | 3-0
: Deidara *(Tri) *vs Hiruzen (SakuraLover16) | 3-1
: Gaara *(Crimson Flam3s)* vs Kisame (Lawrence777) | 3-0
: Pain Arc Kakashi vs Hebi Sasuke | In progress
: Kakuzu vs Kisame | Initial arguments posted
: War Arc Darui vs Asuma | In progress
: Pain Arc Naruto vs Itachi | In progress
: War Arc Kakashi vs Kisame | In progress


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 15, 2019)

Holy shit this is really happening. Don't know if this is the right place but was it ever decided how the debating format would be?


----------



## Soul (Feb 15, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Holy shit this is really happening. Don't know if this is the right place but was it ever decided how the debating format would be?



Let me check. I'll edit the OP with the answer.

Though in the suggestions thread more people favored a more formal style (don't think anyone recommended informal actually), but with a less restrictive word count.

EDIT: We'll be going with the formal style.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 16, 2019)

What’s the rules and time limit to see if I can participate


----------



## FlamingRain (Feb 16, 2019)

Turrin said:


> What’s the rules and time limit to see if I can participate



As in previous tourneys participants will make an introductory post and then one rebuttal of their opponent's introduction, but this time they are to be sent to me via PM to keep the debaters' identities anonymous. A good limit on the word count still needs to be decided. We plan on doing it over the weekends, so from Friday to Sunday.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 16, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> As in previous tourneys participants will make an introductory post and then one rebuttal of their opponent's introduction, but this time they are to be sent to me via PM to keep the debaters' identities anonymous. A good limit on the word count still needs to be decided. We plan on doing it over the weekends, so from Friday to Sunday.


Let me know when you decide a word count. That will probably decide it for me


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 16, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Let me know when you decide a word count. That will probably decide it for me



Hmm, me being away from home a lot keeps me on mobile most the time, does this shit even show you a word count?

Asking you because I believe you said something similar about the mobile thing.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 16, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Hmm, me being away from home a lot keeps me on mobile most the time, does this shit even show you a word count?
> 
> Asking you because I believe you said something similar about the mobile thing.


I’m on my mobile all the time too now; I would just copy and paste it into a word count website


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 16, 2019)

Turrin said:


> I’m on my mobile all the time too now; I would just copy and paste it into a word count website



Life saver. Not use to formal debating but I'll go look at old tourney formats and see if I can give it a go.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 16, 2019)

Cool

Im down to participate or judge as I said in the other thread


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 16, 2019)

Sorry for the late reply, WS nominated me to judge. Not sure if it's the right place but I wouldn't mind judging sometimes. Not everyday I can do it but sometimes would be cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FlamingRain (Feb 16, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> Sorry for the late reply, WS nominated me to judge. Not sure if it's the right place but I wouldn't mind judging sometimes. Not everyday I can do it but sometimes would be cool.



Will edit that into the OP.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Cool
> 
> Im down to participate or judge as I said in the other thread



Since you brought up the restrictiveness of the word count in the other thread, what do you think a good limit would be?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 17, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> Since you brought up the restrictiveness of the word count in the other thread, what do you think a good limit would be?


The older Debate Tourneys I participated in had word counts of 700 with an allowed over of 10% for 1v1 based threads.

I wouldnt go much higher than that tbh

Id say 1000 would be a nice cap, or basically any number in between.

For threads on topics that arent 1v1 based, maybe go a little higher, but that also depends on what the topic is. Some topics might require less wording than 1v1s


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Feb 17, 2019)

How prevalent are team match ups going to be? It's never something I've really enjoyed, seems almost overly complicated. If character A has the means to counter Character Z but character B doesn't, then the person debating for character Z is gonna want character Z to fight character B and let character Y fight character A. 

Isn't really something you saw a ton of in the manga either, so not even really a ton of reference on how Kishi handled it. 

I'm also curious as to how character intelligence factors in to this. Do characters like Kakashi, Minato, Itachi, etc have advantage over the "dumber" characters and does that factor in to the debate or are we assuming each character is equally intelligent and the only restrictions on arguments is what you can come up with yourself? Like would Kakashi pretty much developing a counter for every attack he's faced in the manga be a factor against someone like Kisame who used a ninjutsu absorption technique against someone who had used nothing but taijutsu and then told him the move he was about to use was also taijutsu?

I figure the only restriction would be your own tactical decisions/"game plan" and what you're able to think of as a debater, but seeing as it's character traits/skills/etc here figured worth asking anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hbcaptain (Feb 17, 2019)

I volunteer myself to participate. It seems very interesting.


----------



## Zexion~ (Feb 17, 2019)

Why is it being anonymous.....kinda takes the fun out of debates.


----------



## Shazam (Feb 17, 2019)

Seems interesting.  Hopefully the judges can remain neutral and leave any all bias aside, as they should.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zexion~ (Feb 17, 2019)

Where does one look to sign up for these in the future?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 17, 2019)

Zexion~ said:


> Why is it being anonymous.....kinda takes the fun out of debates.


I think it limits bias


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 17, 2019)

Zexion~ said:


> Why is it being anonymous.....kinda takes the fun out of debates.





Shazam said:


> Seems interesting.  Hopefully the judges can remain neutral and leave any all bias aside, as they should.


The anonymity is for precisely that purpose 

If you dont know whos posting X argument, it leaves more bias at the door

Cuz some people are petty like that sadly


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 17, 2019)

Zexion~ said:


> Where does one look to sign up for these in the future?



I think you can still be in


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 17, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> I'm also curious as to how character intelligence factors in to this. Do characters like Kakashi, Minato, Itachi, etc have advantage over the "dumber" characters and does that factor in to the debate or are we assuming each character is equally intelligent and the only restrictions on arguments is what you can come up with yourself? Like would Kakashi pretty much developing a counter for every attack he's faced in the manga be a factor against someone like Kisame who used a ninjutsu absorption technique against someone who had used nothing but taijutsu and then told him the move he was about to use was also taijutsu?



This is what I'm looking forward to abusing to be honest.

Things like "IC" mindsets and that character's general intelligence and analytical ability.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 17, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Id say 1000 would be a nice cap, or basically any number in between.



I like this 1000 being the cap but people being able to choose in between that.


----------



## King1 (Feb 17, 2019)

Zexion~ said:


> Where does one look to sign up for these in the future?


You can still join since the debates have not started yet, @FlamingRain


----------



## King1 (Feb 17, 2019)

Looking forward to this league, let’s make this a success guys


----------



## kokodeshide (Feb 17, 2019)

Bias for or against certain posters is absolutely nothing compared to bias for certain characters. I love @WorldsStrongest to the end of earth and back, but if he starts arguing against Inari, I just don't think I could stay unbiased as Inari is top of the naruto verse with that shotgun.

Jokes aside, this is a real issue. Some people just refuse to accept certain things. That's the real difficulty. My suggestion is voting should also come with at least a single line of reasoning. Like, "Person A as they addressed all points and person B failed to do the same." Then one Judge, the ULTRA judge, accepts the vote. I would hate to see someone lose because a judge is like "Person A just doesn't get it."

Just a thought.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 17, 2019)

Soo... how are match ups decided?


----------



## kokodeshide (Feb 17, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Soo... how are match ups decided?


Trail by combat


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 17, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Jokes aside, this is a real issue. Some people just refuse to accept certain things. That's the real difficulty. My suggestion is voting should also come with at least a single line of reasoning. Like, "Person A as they addressed all points and person B failed to do the same." Then one Judge, the ULTRA judge, accepts the vote. I would hate to see someone lose because a judge is like "Person A just doesn't get it."
> 
> Just a thought.



I dug up the old rules post we used to have for voting in the Konoha Colosseum tournaments, and the first two rules seem like they'd also be relevant here:

Clearly declare your vote on a free line in a bold typeface or large font, e.g. *Vote:* _The Truth_.
Post along with your vote a brief justification. Show evidence that you’ve read both strategies (but not necessarily rebuttals) and have thought about how they compare. If you don’t give reasoning that proves you’ve read both strategies, your vote won’t count.

The first rule just makes it easier for whoever's tallying the votes to make the count. The second one was the standard we used for giving reasoning. Those tourneys allowed competitors to make as many rebuttals as they wanted within the time limit, so we didn't feel it was reasonable to require voters to read every single rebuttal. In this format, where there is a strict limit on how much the contestants can write, it would be more feasible to require judges to read rebuttals as well as original posts.

The Colosseum also had a rule that you would be automatically disqualified if you cheated (generally by making a dupe to vote for yourself). That's probably not relevant in a competition with pre-selected judges. The Colosseum rule that would be relevant is that if you break forum rules (e.g. flaming a judge who didn't vote for you), you can be banned as normal, and that could cause you to miss a deadline for posting.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 17, 2019)

Winners should be decided by Majority vote of each participating Judge. As each thread will have a panel of 5 judges, that means 3 votes at minimum to decide a winner.

Each judge should need to give some amount of detail in reasoning why X poster beat Y poster in their opinion as well.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Feb 17, 2019)

@FlamingRain I'm not sure if I'm supposed to say this here, but I would be down for either judging or debating. I'm glad a tourney is coming back, and I'm excited to see what everyone has to bring to the table.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Turrin (Feb 18, 2019)

So when does this start?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (Feb 18, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Seems interesting.  Hopefully the judges can remain neutral and leave any all bias aside, as they should.


They won't


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 18, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> They won't


Already running damage control for the Ls youre gonna take I see


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 18, 2019)

Turrin said:


> So when does this start?


Seconded


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 18, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> They won't



I mean... The debaters will be anonymous so...


----------



## MaruUchiha (Feb 18, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Already running damage control for the Ls youre gonna take I see


No.. I'm calling it that you'll be a bias judge for matches against founders, Mu, Sasuke, etc

Maybe other judges too, who knows


----------



## MaruUchiha (Feb 18, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> I mean... The debaters will be anonymous so...


I'm not talking about bias towards users since that's taken care of.. I'm talking about matches where a judge might be a fan of one chararacter so they're in favor of them


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 18, 2019)

Shoot looks like Sakura can't get a battle


----------



## Zexion~ (Feb 18, 2019)

Well if there is any room either way I would enjoy debating in this, however if there isn't I can judge too as I've had a history of formal debate tourneys and judging in the past.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 18, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> I'm not talking about bias towards users since that's taken care of.. I'm talking about matches where a judge might be a fan of one chararacter so they're in favor of them



 It shouldn't come down to this and it possibly won't, you have to give reasoning as to why you feel the poster you voted for one. Faulty reasoning would be picked up or bias which I'm sure will receive negative feedback as well.  


We aren't grading people based on the character that they're debating for, it's the argument presented that's being reviewed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MaruUchiha (Feb 18, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> It shouldn't come down to this and it possibly won't, you have to give reasoning as to why you feel the poster you voted for one. Faulty reasoning would be picked up or bias which I'm sure will receive negative feedback as well.
> 
> 
> We aren't grading people based on the character that they're debating for, it's the argument presented that's being reviewed.


Fair enough

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 18, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> This will be the thread we use to keep up with everyone's record after each match in the new league.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see nothing wrong with any judge here, WS has judged before, even ran a debate tourney. The rest are level headed and pretty chill debaters who haven't shown immaturity tbh. 

But I'll drop from judging if it's me that posters are referring too, even though I've been acknowledged by others as a pretty non biased guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shazam (Feb 18, 2019)

I'd like to see @DaVizWiz @Atlantic Storm @Turrin @Daenerys Stormborn


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 18, 2019)

damn, it's been a while


----------



## Shazam (Feb 18, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> damn, it's been a while



U being a judge imo would bring more legitimacy to this.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 18, 2019)

i wouldn't mind judging one of the matches, but i might need more details


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 18, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> No


Sure 


MaruUchiha said:


> I'm calling it that you'll be a bias judge for matches against founders, Mu, Sasuke


Ive judged in the past kiddo, its about the argument not the poster or the character.

And contrary to what you think Im not biased towards character or against them, I put them exactly where they belong.

Theres a reason people dont bitch at me for general placement of character...Literally everyone agrees with my placement of everyone in X or Y tier. Salty fanboys just have issues with me saying X beats their fave WITHIN that tier when they are PEERS.


MaruUchiha said:


> Maybe other judges too, who knows


More damage control so that you have something to hide behind when you take those Ls


----------



## MaruUchiha (Feb 18, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> And contrary to what you think Im not biased towards character or against them, I put them exactly where they belong.
> 
> Theres a reason people dont bitch at me for general placement of character...Literally everyone agrees with my placement of everyone in X or Y tier. Salty fanboys just have issues with me saying X beats their fave WITHIN that tier when they are PEERS.


Riiight


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 18, 2019)

I won't lie I'm kind of spooked, I don't know how I'm going to do with the whole formal thing. My particular style is usually breaking down and countering points instead of presenting them upfront. 

Went back to get a look at how posters presented their cases in previous debates, this should be fun lads, the learning experience will help in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 18, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Riiight


See you at your first L 

The first of many more


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Feb 18, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> I won't lie I'm kind of spooked, I don't know how I'm going to do with the whole formal thing. My particular style is usually breaking down and countering points instead of presenting them upfront.
> 
> Went back to get a look at how posters presented their cases in previous debates, this should be fun lads, the learning experience will help in the future.



Presenting is actually quite a bit easier than counters IMO, especially when against more knowledgeable debaters, because what you tend to find in my experience is you generally agree with the more knowledgeable debaters on a lot of things, but in some cases for the sake of winning the debate you have to pretend you don't.

When in a team debate tournament on the "other" Naruto forum, we'd take turns with who did what(one person would present, one would counter, then another would counter, that type of thing, and would change up for each different team debate), and it was always much easier to be the one presenting, especially against the other good teams in the tournament. 

Had it not been for being on a team with 2 other people I consider more knowledgeable about the manga as a whole than me I'd have likely been a little shit out of luck writing counter posts for or against certain characters.

But probably the best aspect, assuming the tournament goes well, is you learn from it. A lot of things I didn't know going in to that debate tourney back then that was pretty enlightening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 18, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> When in a team debate tournament on the "other" Naruto forum, we'd take turns with who did what(one person would present, one would counter, then another would counter, that type of thing, and would change up for each different team debate), and it was always much easier to be the one presenting, especially against the other good teams in the tournament.



If we do happen to do 2v2s this would definitely be the way to go imo. How did you all handle 2v2 tourneys involving characters instead of the debaters?  was it chaotic?


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Feb 18, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> If we do happen to do 2v2s this would definitely be the way to go imo. How did you all handle 2v2 tourneys involving characters instead of the debaters?  was it chaotic?



The only 2v2 I recall our team participating in was a SM Naruto and Jiraiya vs Onoki and Deidara, and the method both of the teams in the debate took was discussing how both characters could counter both of the other characters instead of trying to determine, say, Naruto fights Onoki and Jiraiya fights Deidara or vice versa. 

But even with that the debate was still a bit of a mess as it's kinda hard for either side to come to a conclusion on how the fight would go/end. 

It's why I hope this avoids it. If I'm given a multiple character debate I might just forfeit/concede from the start cause it's not something I don't think I care to engage in.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 18, 2019)

Shazam said:


> I'd like to see @DaVizWiz @Atlantic Storm @Turrin @Daenerys Stormborn


I will be a judge @FlamingRain if I can also participate; pending word count on both of those

I would also say @Atlantic Storm would be a good judge and has my vote if it helps bring him out of retirement lol


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 18, 2019)

A character pool being given to both contestants and them needing to pick from it is pretty nice as well imo.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 18, 2019)

I like the idea of two people are picked at random and then they have to agree on a topic to debate; like say I get matched with Ishmael. I can be like I think SM-Naruto would beat Ms Sasuke; and he could agree and then I could be like well I think Mangetsu would beat Kisame and he could disagree; and then we have it debate ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 18, 2019)

I was shafted last debate shafted I say!!!


----------



## Kisame (Feb 19, 2019)

Turrin said:


> and then I could be like well I think Mangetsu would beat Kisame


----------



## Kisame (Feb 19, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> I'm also curious as to how character intelligence factors in to this. Do characters like Kakashi, Minato, Itachi, etc have advantage over the "dumber" characters and does that factor in to the debate or are we assuming each character is equally intelligent and the only restrictions on arguments is what you can come up with yourself?


They have the advantage of being smarter; we see in the manga what that means to Kishi. It's just up to the debator now to convince the reader that his character's intelligence matters because X and Y happened in the manga.

It's not something to disregard nor is it a great advantage. It's no different than having any stat advantage over someone else.


> Like would Kakashi pretty much developing a counter for every attack he's faced in the manga be a factor against someone like Kisame who used a ninjutsu absorption technique against someone who had used nothing but taijutsu and then told him the move he was about to use was also taijutsu?


Kakashi was always smarter than Gai, and was always his equal. Therefore we know characters can be equal overall and of varying IQ; Kakashi needs his intelligence so he can place where he places (i.e Gai's equal).

To answer your question; Kakashi's intelligence would be a factor against Kisame only if he's overall stronger than Kisame.

By the way, Kisame had no way of knowing Gai _only _uses taijutsu, and assuming a giant green flying tiger launched by a ninja with a DBZ aura is made of air and has no chakra - is what's stupid, not the opposite. Gai telling him it was a taijutsu (iirc he said it's a one-hit kill) move doesn't mean anything because it's not like Kisame can use something better to combat Hirudora anyway. Daikodan was the only comparable attack he had and he lost because Hirudora's firepower was bigger than Daikodan's. Had he used something else to counter Hirudora (like 1000 sharks) he would have lost even worse.

Regardless of all of this, just because an attack is a "taijutsu" doesn't mean it can't be combated with absorption, look at Kisame vs Bee and look at the Raikage's shrouds.

Kisame wasn't being stupid there.


----------



## Sapherosth (Feb 20, 2019)

Shark said:


> They have the advantage of being smarter; we see in the manga what that means to Kishi. It's just up to the debator now to convince the reader that his character's intelligence matters because X and Y happened in the manga.
> 
> It's not something to disregard nor is it a great advantage. It's no different than having any stat advantage over someone else.
> 
> ...




Kisame could have tried to escape instead, as oppose to clashing against it. You're acting as if Hirudora is undodgeable.


----------



## Kisame (Feb 20, 2019)

Sapherosth said:


> Kisame could have tried to escape instead, as oppose to clashing against it. You're acting as if Hirudora is undodgeable.


He can't escape the aoe from that distance. He has no reason to believe running away is a more feasible option than clashing against it.


----------



## Akitō (Feb 20, 2019)

Can I sign up to be a judge?


----------



## Sapherosth (Feb 21, 2019)

Shark said:


> He can't escape the aoe from that distance. He has no reason to believe running away is a more feasible option than clashing against it.




Why? If he knows that it isn't a chakra based attack why would he continue trying to clash against it?  Escaping deep underwater could have been a legitimate way of escaping.


----------



## FlamingRain (Feb 21, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> I volunteer myself to participate. It seems very interesting.





ThomasTheCat said:


> @FlamingRain I'm not sure if I'm supposed to say this here, but I would be down for either judging or debating. I'm glad a tourney is coming back, and I'm excited to see what everyone has to bring to the table.





Zexion~ said:


> Well if there is any room either way I would enjoy debating in this, however if there isn't I can judge too as I've had a history of formal debate tourneys and judging in the past.





Akitō said:


> Can I sign up to be a judge?



You can either judge or debate, or you can do both if you like.

I'll add you all today.



Turrin said:


> I will be a judge @FlamingRain if I can also participate; pending word count on both of those
> 
> I would also say @Atlantic Storm would be a good judge and has my vote if it helps bring him out of retirement lol



We'll go with the cap of 1000 words that WorldsStrongest suggested.

If that works for you I'll add you too.



Turrin said:


> So when does this start?





WorldsStrongest said:


> Seconded



This weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Feb 21, 2019)

Just set me as a judge, please. I might get too busy to focus on writing a debate


----------



## Turrin (Feb 21, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> You can either judge or debate, or you can do both if you like.
> 
> I'll add you all today.
> 
> ...


Go ahead and add me then; we have the whole weakened to post right? And will also judge assuming we have the weekend to read through and post a vote on monday


----------



## hbcaptain (Feb 21, 2019)

Just set me on the debate section.


----------



## FlamingRain (Feb 21, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Go ahead and add me then; we have the whole weakened to post right? And will also judge assuming we have the weekend to read through and post a vote on monday



That's right.



ThomasTheCat said:


> Just set me as a judge, please. I might get too busy to focus on writing a debate





hbcaptain said:


> Just set me on the debate section.



Okay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Feb 21, 2019)

Sign me up if you haven't already (judge and participant).


----------



## Turrin (Feb 21, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> That's right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also can I offer the suggestion that we post match ups prior to the weekend and details; that way if we get match ups on Thursday and the deadline is Sunday there’s more time to consider what to write


----------



## Kisame (Feb 21, 2019)

Sapherosth said:


> Why? If he knows that it isn't a chakra based attack why would he continue trying to clash against it?  Escaping deep underwater could have been a legitimate way of escaping.


He can't escape cause the aoe is too big. He doesn't know it isn't a chakra based attack.

Read my longer post (the one you quoted originally) I touched on all of this in more detail.


----------



## FlamingRain (Feb 21, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Also can I offer the suggestion that we post match ups prior to the weekend and details; that way if we get match ups on Thursday and the deadline is Sunday there’s more time to consider what to write



I was going to message people with their match ups instead of putting them all in a thread.



Atlantic Storm said:


> i wouldn't mind judging one of the matches, but i might need more details



What details would you need?


----------



## Turrin (Feb 21, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> I was going to message people with their match ups instead of putting them all in a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> What details would you need?


Oh that works too


----------



## Zexion~ (Feb 21, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> You can either judge or debate, or you can do both if you like.
> 
> I'll add you all today.
> 
> ...



I'll most likely just be able to debate assuming you need long-detailed judgements.


----------



## Soul (Feb 21, 2019)

I would like to judge some matches. My knowledge after the war isn't great since I just didn't bothered; Kishi ruined it for me.
Would prefer to judge anything before that.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 22, 2019)

Sign me up to be the judge of the judges.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 22, 2019)

Good luck to fellow participants in the league and remember... have fun doing this ladies and gents.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 22, 2019)

Does this start this weekend?


----------



## King1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Does this start this weekend?


Yes


----------



## Turrin (Feb 22, 2019)

King1 said:


> Yes


Do you know when matches are posted?


----------



## King1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Do you know when matches are posted?


I think either today or tomorrow @FlamingRain


----------



## Juub (Feb 22, 2019)

Can’t stress how bad of an idea this is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Feb 22, 2019)

Juub said:


> Can’t stress how bad of an idea this is.


Why?


----------



## Juub (Feb 22, 2019)

Shark said:


> Why?


Is there an outline describing how this whole thing will work? Or is it just two dudes slug it out and judges pick a winner?

If it’s the latter I want @Nikushimi on the panel.


----------



## Zexion~ (Feb 22, 2019)

Juub said:


> Is there an outline describing how this whole thing will work? Or is it just two dudes slug it out and judges pick a winner?
> 
> If it’s the latter I want @Nikushimi on the panel.



Most debates are just a limit of posts set and then its up to the debater to make an argument....restricting debating styles to a format is boring, each debater having their own style and prose is normal the only problem with these is that they are never organized enough with judges and such.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 22, 2019)

Shark said:


> Why?



We'll be fine m8. Simply learn as the league progresses and make the right corrections so that it'll be on point in the future.


----------



## Juub (Feb 22, 2019)

Zexion~ said:


> Most debates are just a limit of posts set and then its up to the debater to make an argument....restricting debating styles to a format is boring, each debater having their own style and prose is normal the only problem with these is that they are never organized enough with judges and such.


Not quite sure I follow. Will there be a post limit for debates so they don't drag on forever?

Also never said anything about style. Was talking about the format. Is it just the way it currently is but with judges voting behind the scenes?

My understanding is that it's like any other section but there will be this panel of judges mentioned in the OP.


----------



## Zexion~ (Feb 22, 2019)

Juub said:


> Not quite sure I follow. Will there be a post limit for debates so they don't drag on forever?
> 
> Also never said anything about style. Was talking about the format. Is it just the way it currently is but with judges voting behind the scenes?
> 
> My understanding is that it's like any other section but there will be this panel of judges mentioned in the OP.



There's a limit to every formal debate......and usually judges post their verdicts in the debate thread or wherever the debate is being held.

Don't speak on it if you don't know anything then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juub (Feb 22, 2019)

Zexion~ said:


> There's a limit to every formal debate......and usually judges post their verdicts in the debate thread or wherever the debate is being held.
> 
> Don't speak on it if you don't know anything then.


So yeah, like I said, terrible idea but you fellas knock yourselves out.


----------



## Zexion~ (Feb 22, 2019)

Juub said:


> So yeah, like I said, terrible idea but you fellas knock yourselves out.



Your ignorant input isn't needed lol


----------



## Juub (Feb 22, 2019)

Zexion~ said:


> Your ignorant input isn't needed lol


Oh now you're being condescending. I said the idea was bad, you failed to explain it adequately(likely because you don't even know how to make a case to support the opposite) and resorted to "lol you're ignorant".

Good thing you ain't on that panel. Would be a disaster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Feb 22, 2019)

Juub said:


> Is there an outline describing how this whole thing will work? Or is it just two dudes slug it out and judges pick a winner?
> 
> If it’s the latter I want @Nikushimi on the panel.


?

I still don't understand; why do you think it's a bad idea?


----------



## Juub (Feb 22, 2019)

Shark said:


> ?
> 
> I still don't understand; why do you think it's a bad idea?


This is the gist of it, correct?



Seems the format is still being hashed out.

Good luck avoiding bad blood as well. If you're a regular, you can guess who your opponent is within 5 sentences even if they are anonymous. Some will inevitably feel cheated out of some wins. Voters might be biased because they are more partial to one character rather than the arguments. To go back on another point made, voters will also quickly guess who is debating, anonymous or not.

I should rephrase the idea is good. I would love something of the sort. The execution is a different matter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Feb 22, 2019)

Juub said:


> This is the gist of it, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the format is still being hashed out.


That's the original thread in which the op hadn't been updated in a month, many details were discussed after that in the same thread and here.


> Good luck avoiding bad blood as well. If you're a regular, you can guess who your opponent is within 5 sentences even if they are anonymous. Some will inevitably feel cheated out of some wins. Voters might be biased because they are more partial to one character rather than the arguments. To go back on another point made, voters will also quickly guess who is debating, anonymous or not.


Tbh these all seem like general complaints you can have about any tournament. They're possibilities not certainties or probabilities.

Just because it's not perfect doesn't mean it's not an overall good idea/tournament.


> I should rephrase the idea is good. I would love something of the sort. The execution is a different matter.


Everyone is excited for this tournament despite being aware of all the possibilities you mentioned; the community will do their best to avoid/handle these problems to have a decent tournament.

I think it's a good idea because even if things don't go as smoothly it's still a better and more entertaining outcome than not having the tournament at all.

You might be basing your opinion on other sections, but each section is different and each section mindset isn't permanent.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Zexion~ (Feb 22, 2019)

Juub said:


> This is the gist of it, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why are you commenting if you've never seen a debate...... are they not common on this site? They were a regular thing on the site I'm from lol just say yu're too pussy and leave plz.


----------



## Juub (Feb 22, 2019)

Zexion~ said:


> Why are you commenting if you've never seen a debate...... are they not common on this site? They were a regular thing on the site I'm from lol just say yu're too pussy and leave plz.


They told me @Shark was a good poster.

You’re obviously a low-tier one.


----------



## Zexion~ (Feb 22, 2019)

Juub said:


> They told me @Shark was a good poster.
> 
> You’re obviously a low-tier one.



The lowest of tier.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 22, 2019)

Just gonna interrupt and say I'm a great poster

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Feb 23, 2019)

Who gives a shit even if it is a disaster or whatever. Like everything else on this message board, it's just something to pass the time.

Ain't like any of us here talking about a manga that ended 4 years ago(miss me with that boruto shit) have anything better to do anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 23, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> miss me with that boruto shit



Only the real can relate


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Feb 23, 2019)

Zexion~ said:


> Why are you commenting if you've never seen a debate...... are they not common on this site? They were a regular thing on the site I'm from lol just say yu're too pussy and leave plz.



Juub is well-respected debater in the DB section from my understanding, so don't go calling people out if you know nothing about them, or the site tbh. There are upwards of 5 battledomes plus the Café were debates are frequent. He probably came because he heard about the tourney and wanted to check it out. I don't agree with @Juub, but you are out of line tbh


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 23, 2019)

Why can't we all focus on ourselves and the league.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 23, 2019)

Make love not war dudes


----------



## Zexion~ (Feb 23, 2019)

ThomasTheCat said:


> Juub is well-respected debater in the DB section from my understanding, so don't go calling people out if you know nothing about them, or the site tbh. There are upwards of 5 battledomes plus the Café were debates are frequent. He probably came because he heard about the tourney and wanted to check it out. I don't agree with @Juub, but you are out of line tbh



I really don't care lol he just seemed like a dick so I was trolling, and well-respected on this site means nothing to me.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Feb 23, 2019)

If you're not insulting the poster instead of the argument are you really even posting in the naruto battledome?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 23, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> miss me with that boruto shit





Ishmael said:


> Only the real can relate


Fuck Boruto with a steel fork

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## La Moral Support XXV (Feb 24, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> This will be the thread we use to keep up with everyone's record after each match in the new league.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like how my idea becomes popular a year later....


----------



## God Movement (Feb 24, 2019)

Boruto >>>


----------



## Matty (Feb 26, 2019)

I’m in for the league if there’s any space


----------



## Grinningfox (Feb 26, 2019)

Boruto greatness


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 26, 2019)

Grinningfox said:


> Boruto greatness


Thats an oxymoron

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Feb 26, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Thats an oxymoron



I disagree


----------



## King1 (Feb 28, 2019)

Matty said:


> I’m in for the league if there’s any space


Yeah I think there is space @FlamingRain


----------



## King1 (Feb 28, 2019)

@Hi no Ishi wanna join the greatest league ever made in the NBD? Just dubbed on me you haven’t signed up even though you are pretty active. Am sure you wanna be part of the generation that made history right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 28, 2019)

This would be good if the mods were actually around to help to manage it @Blu-ray @FlamingRain. This needs better moderation


----------



## King1 (Feb 28, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> This would be good if the mods were actually around to help to manage it @Blu-ray @FlamingRain. This needs better moderation


Yeah you are right. @Blu-ray is a bit busy to manage it, he told me beforehand, looks like @FlamingRain is a bit busy too to manage it


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Feb 28, 2019)

Dunno if there's some aspect of it that requires a mod to run it, but if there's not and Rain is unable to keep running it, I wouldn't mind dropping out of debating and running it if need be, just amounts to sending the matchups to people, posting the thread, posting their responses then making sure the judges judge it/respond, right(and of course keeping the leaderboard updated)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Mar 2, 2019)

Would like to participate if there exist participant spots vacant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 2, 2019)

Wow these current match-ups are actually very impressive. I'm interested to see what each debater can bring to the table.


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 2, 2019)

can non-participants post normally in these threads?

also just saw the threads, if it is not too late and an extra volunteer is required, I have no problem judging.


----------



## FlamingRain (Mar 2, 2019)

Sage light said:


> Would like to participate if there exist participant spots vacant.



I thought you were already going to participate.



Hardcore said:


> can non-participants post normally in these threads?
> 
> also just saw the threads, if it is not too late and an extra volunteer is required, I have no problem judging.



It's just participating debaters and judges.

Another judge is nice~.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Mar 2, 2019)

The matchups are solid. Hard to come up with much of anything thought provoking anymore, but I think these so far have accomplished that.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 2, 2019)

Good luck to whoever lands hiruzen vs Deidara.


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 2, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Good luck to whoever lands hiruzen vs Deidara.



easiest one tbh


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 2, 2019)

Like the match ups though, I got high hopes for the oro vs onoki match.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 2, 2019)

I would love to be the debater who has Hiruzen.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 2, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> easiest one tbh



Yeah for the Deidara debater, hiruzen is going to put posters through hell.


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 2, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Yeah for the Deidara debater, hiruzen is going to put posters through hell.



the participant can't choose his side?


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 2, 2019)

Nah, it actually seems like a reasonable match, but there are initial conditions that the debater will have to prove before Hiruzen actually stirs things in motion.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 2, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> the participant can't choose his side?



Don't think so, it's better that way tbh,  it puts their debating skills to the test.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Mar 2, 2019)

King1 said:


> @Hi no Ishi wanna join the greatest league ever made in the NBD? Just dubbed on me you haven’t signed up even though you are pretty active. Am sure you wanna be part of the generation that made history right?


My bad dude, I just saw this! .


I'm down if it's still open lol. Gotta read through the thread.


----------



## King1 (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> My bad dude, I just saw this! .
> 
> 
> I'm down if it's still open lol. Gotta read through the thread.


What have you been doing since? This thread have been around for a while now 

@FlamingRain is there a chance he can join?


----------



## Soul (Mar 3, 2019)

Juub said:


> Seems the format is still being hashed out.



Seems that way, yeah.



> Good luck avoiding bad blood as well. If you're a regular, you can guess who your opponent is within 5 sentences even if they are anonymous.



Not to me; I was a regular around a decade ago. Don't know any of the new guys.



> Some will inevitably feel cheated out of some wins.



Every competition has that kind of feeling at one point of another.



> Voters might be biased because they are more partial to one character rather than the arguments.



Those people shouldn't vote. And who votes is up to whoever is running this.
Not a problem of the game per se.



> I should rephrase the idea is good. I would love something of the sort. The execution is a different matter.



Not sure what you are trying to accomplish, to be honest.
Are you trying to shoot down the idea because you don't like it? Don't play.
Are you trying to shoot down the idea because you don't think it will work? Then explain how we can improve it. Saying it's "bad" isn't constructive.



ThomasTheCat said:


> Juub is well-respected debater in the DB section from my understanding, so don't go calling people out if you know nothing about them, or the site tbh.



I never got this line of thinking. Why would anyone care about your "reputation" if you are just trying to derail a thread?
Look what he is posting:



Juub said:


> They told me @Shark was a good poster.
> 
> You’re obviously a low-tier one.



Is this really one of your well-respected posters? The bar seems pretty low from here.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 3, 2019)

Soul said:


> I never got this line of thinking. Why would anyone care about your "reputation" if you are just trying to derail a thread?
> Look what he is posting:


I agree that he was being pretty douchy about the whole thing, but I'd rather not judge someone based on one thread


Soul said:


> Is this really one of your well-respected posters? The bar seems pretty low from here.



You back off ma boi


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 3, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Good luck to whoever lands hiruzen vs Deidara.


This is the one that I find to be most interesting.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 3, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> This is the one that I find to be most interesting.



Go read the oro vs onoki, that shit is nice so far bro


----------



## FlamingRain (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> My bad dude, I just saw this! .
> 
> 
> I'm down if it's still open lol. Gotta read through the thread.





King1 said:


> What have you been doing since? This thread have been around for a while now
> 
> @FlamingRain is there a chance he can join?



Sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 3, 2019)

Yo can someone tell me how you all are able to text and include scans at the same time? This will be helpful and needed, I'm sure.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Mar 3, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Yo can someone tell me how you all are able to text and include scans at the same time? This will be helpful and needed, I'm sure.


Seconded.


----------



## FlamingRain (Mar 3, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Yo can someone tell me how you all are able to text and include scans at the same time? This will be helpful and needed, I'm sure.



[url = ] insert your text between brackets here [/url]


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 3, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Go read the oro vs onoki, that shit is nice so far bro


am i allowed to vote


----------



## FlamingRain (Mar 3, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> am i allowed to vote



After they've finished their rebuttals~.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 3, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> am i allowed to vote



If you're a judge yeah I think, were you assigned to that match?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 3, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> If you're a judge yeah I think, were you assigned to that match?


not that i know of, but i'd be interested in giving a critique of both posters either way


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 3, 2019)

I think there should be some guideline criteria for judging that should somewhat put the debater's efforts and way of arguing above who actually would win the fight..

for example, if I believe and know character X wins Y but the debater of Y brought good and honest points and on the other hand, the debater for character X did not use his points efficiently, then I'd vote for debater Y,

or should it solely be on the winner character in the end? 

big difference there


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi guys

I am the judge of the judges. If you have any problems with any verdicts/points etc, pop me a message and I shall do my best to accommodate. I will be keeping a sharp eye on these matches from the shadows to make sure lewdness is suppressed.


----------



## Soul (Mar 3, 2019)

ThomasTheCat said:


> I agree that he was being pretty douchy about the whole thing



Then why are you defending him on this section? Makes no sense to me.
He (and you, because of what he is doing) are not bringing anything of value to the thread.



> I'd rather not judge someone based on one thread



One can only judge from what he sees.
You can't honestly believe posters interested in this concept should waste our time to find out he (or anyone else) has done in other sections. Especially if he has only contributed in a negative way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 3, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Yo can someone tell me how you all are able to text and include scans at the same time? This will be helpful and needed, I'm sure.





Hi no Ishi said:


> Seconded.




Simply highlight the sentence you want to lead to a scan and then click the "Link" function on the top of the post bar then copy/paste the url of the image you wanna link.

Right next to the font button, the thing that looks like a chain.

Make sure the urls are "https" tho or you cant post them.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Mar 3, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Right next to the font button, the thing that looks like a chain.
> 
> *Make sure the urls are "https" tho or you cant post them*.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 3, 2019)

Man fuck it. These scans getting dropped raw and uncut.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 3, 2019)

Oh yessssss babyyyy


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 3, 2019)

Really not

Unless in legit the past week its changed


Ishmael said:


> Man fuck it. These scans getting dropped raw and uncut.


Why doe


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 3, 2019)

Yes exactly


----------



## King1 (Mar 3, 2019)

I have to say, really enjoying the debates in the league. It shows the participants placed lot of thoughts in them and are forming good arguments

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Mar 3, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Really not
> 
> Unless in legit the past week its changed



You can post anything you want to and then edit in the actual post with the linked urls, pretty much the same workaround as images. 

Basically whatever shitty script they added that checks for https, is not programmed to do anything when editing a post.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 3, 2019)

Im pleased with the debates as well, i must admit though the oro, onoki shocked me, its like the guy debating oro started off with a rebuttal to the onoki guy. Can't wait to see what they come up with next.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 3, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> You can post anything you want to and then edit in the actual post with the linked urls, pretty much the same workaround as images.
> 
> Basically whatever shitty script they added that checks for https, is not programmed to do anything when editing a post.


Oh yeah I know that

All I meant is the "s" gotta be in there

I edit practically every url image I post


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 3, 2019)

So you guys are enjoying all of the debates?


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Mar 3, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Oh yeah I know that
> 
> All I meant is the "s" gotta be in there
> 
> I edit practically every url image I post



Lmao yeah you can edit it in a fake s but it has worked for me in the past without the fake s


----------



## La Moral Support XXV (Mar 4, 2019)

Who got Hiruzen because smh.... that’s all you could think of?


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 4, 2019)

Where/when does voting occur? I still need to properly read, I skimmed, but I was curious for future reference


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 4, 2019)

ThomasTheCat said:


> Where/when does voting occur? I still need to properly read, I skimmed, but I was curious for future reference


After rebuttals are up. Flamingrain won't post them until he gets both to keep it fair.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 5, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> How prevalent are team match ups going to be? It's never something I've really enjoyed, seems almost overly complicated. If character A has the means to counter Character Z but character B doesn't, then the person debating for character Z is gonna want character Z to fight character B and let character Y fight character A. Isn't really something you saw a ton of in the manga either, so not even really a ton of reference on how Kishi handled it.



I think it's up to a debater's discretion as to what characters do when a match begins, thus, they'd just be putting their best argument forward based on their understanding the character's mindset and feats. 



~Kakashi~ said:


> I'm also curious as to how character intelligence factors in to this. Do characters like Kakashi, Minato, Itachi, etc have advantage over the "dumber" characters and does that factor in to the debate or are we assuming each character is equally intelligent and the only restrictions on arguments is what you can come up with yourself?
> 
> I figure the only restriction would be your own tactical decisions/"game plan" and what you're able to think of as a debater, but seeing as it's character traits/skills/etc here figured worth asking anyway.



It's a good question, but I also think it's up to the debater as to how they argue intelligence is applied. I would question things like: Is the way intelligence applied here reasonable based on previous feats and portrayal? Does it makes sense within the context in which its applied? How does this pair up against the other character's mindset and intelligence? What is the likelihood of certain key events occurring given all the information - what critical information might be missing?



~Kakashi~ said:


> Like would Kakashi pretty much developing a counter for every attack he's faced in the manga be a factor against someone like Kisame who used a ninjutsu absorption technique against someone who had used nothing but taijutsu and then told him the move he was about to use was also taijutsu?



Without the necessary intel, or even skill, it's not always possible to develop (successful) counters to every move, even for someone as smart as Kakashi. What I would say, however, is that it's _very likely_ for Kakashi to come up with counters in the heat of battle to nearly anything (based on feats, of course). In fact, I think that within a heated battle itself, Kakashi is the best at coming up with and executing counters; I think that Shikamaru, on the other hand, with more time, would come up with more ideas for counters but may lack/overestimate the ability to execute them (depending on the scenario of course). That's just an example. 

I mean, in Gai's case, his technique looked like Ninjutsu and Kisame didn't have that intel. Pretty sure anyone would think the same, unless they're really skilled and/or knowledgeable about inner gates, such that they recognise it's air pressure and not Ninjutsu. 

So yeah, I think it's up to the debater regarding how intelligence is cleverly applied smartly.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 5, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> I'm not talking about bias towards users since that's taken care of.. I'm talking about matches where a judge might be a fan of one chararacter so they're in favor of them



I think each judge already will have to do this, but I think they should give explanations for their judgements for each decision - maybe 300-500 words or more? This way, they can be held somewhat accountable and I would like to see each judge's judgement to judge them for my own satisfaction.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Mar 7, 2019)

Wait has it begun?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 7, 2019)

Sage light said:


> Wait has it begun?


Yes, if you go to the list of threads, they are titled with NBD league. 

Also, in the NBD thread, there is a leaderboard and information about how the league runs.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Mar 7, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> Yes, if you go to the list of threads, they are titled with NBD league.
> 
> Also, in the NBD thread, there is a leaderboard and information about how the league runs.


Thanks for the info.

By 'NBD thread' you mean this thread right?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 7, 2019)

Sage light said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> By 'NBD thread' you mean this thread right?



Yeah lol I didnt realise this was it.


----------



## TruestArtXI (Mar 7, 2019)

Wait hold on has this started yet? I want to enter the debate tournament

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 9, 2019)

TruestArtXI said:


> Wait hold on has this started yet? I want to enter the debate tournament



I will ask the staff if you can take an inactive member's space. But as you're late, your place is not guaranteed.


----------



## X III (Mar 11, 2019)

Btw when are the rebuttals going up?


----------



## Turrin (Mar 13, 2019)

So is this just not happening anymore?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 13, 2019)

Can I be the winner?


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 13, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Can I be the winner?



You're always a winner to me


----------



## Tri (Mar 13, 2019)

I’d assume flamingrain can’t post rebuttals if they’re not all in


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 13, 2019)

It's been well over a week I finished mine the night the intros were posted.


----------



## FlamingRain (Mar 13, 2019)

Tri said:


> I’d assume flamingrain can’t post rebuttals if they’re not all in



Yep. Waiting on one person. I'll go ahead and post the others if they don't get it to me soon though because it's been so long.

Would probably be better if I did that from this point on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Mar 13, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> Yep. Waiting on one person. I'll go ahead and post the others if they don't get it to me soon though because it's been so long.
> 
> Would probably be better if I did that from this point on?


Yeah I guess it’d be a concession and a loss if they just don’t post anything. I’d say give out reminders on the rebuttal phase through PMs and through this thread to make sure people are informed from this point on because if these drag on people are gonna lose interest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JuicyG (Mar 14, 2019)

Im kinda of lost on whats happening with these threads, only @FlamingRain is posting in them


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 14, 2019)

JuicyG said:


> Im kinda of lost on whats happening with these threads, only @FlamingRain is posting in them


He does it so there is no poster bias

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 14, 2019)

JuicyG said:


> Im kinda of lost on whats happening with these threads, only @FlamingRain is posting in them


Like SL16 said, it's to keep anonymity between posters and judges. We'll probably see who posted what after everything is judged


----------



## JuicyG (Mar 14, 2019)

ThomasTheCat said:


> Like SL16 said, it's to keep anonymity between posters and judges. We'll probably see who posted what after everything is judged



So you mean that someone is posting these things and flaming is just pasting their posts so to hide their usernames?


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Mar 14, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> He does it so there is no poster bias



@FlamingRain  is quite unpopular and extremely disliked around these parts so all the posts will get bad ratings from the judges based on that.

Should have chosen someone who is loved around here like me.


----------



## FlamingRain (Mar 14, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> @FlamingRain  is quite unpopular and extremely disliked around these parts so all the posts will get bad ratings from the judges based on that.
> 
> Should have chosen someone who is loved around here like me.



Like 9.5/10 of my dislikes and disagrees come from a single poster tho.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Mar 14, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> Like 9.5/10 of my dislikes and disagrees come from a single poster tho.



Wonder who that is


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 14, 2019)

@FlamingRain Who dat is?


----------



## Kisame (Mar 14, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> Like 9.5/10 of my dislikes and disagrees come from a single poster tho.


Wooly?


----------



## Tri (Mar 16, 2019)

(Not sure if this exceeds the tag limit because I forget what it is)
@WorldsStrongest 
@ShinAkuma 
@Mar55 
@Ishmael 
@kokodeshide 
@Braiyan 
@UchihaX28 
@Akitō 
@ThomasTheCat 
@Shark 
@Hardcore 
@Bonly 


Do any of ya'll think you could judge any of the debates? It appears like anyone who was willing to judge can judge any of them so it'd be helpful to keep things moving so we can try getting the next set of debates rolling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 16, 2019)

Tri said:


> (Not sure if this exceeds the tag limit because I forget what it is)
> @WorldsStrongest
> @ShinAkuma
> @Mar55
> ...



 Yes, I will have one up by tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 16, 2019)

Just be gentle please


----------



## kokodeshide (Mar 16, 2019)

Tri said:


> (Not sure if this exceeds the tag limit because I forget what it is)
> @WorldsStrongest
> @ShinAkuma
> @Mar55
> ...


Gladly, what were the requirements again? pick a winner and say why I think they won in like 3 sentences or something, I can't recall.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 17, 2019)

Tri said:


> (Not sure if this exceeds the tag limit because I forget what it is)
> @WorldsStrongest
> @ShinAkuma
> @Mar55
> ...


I finished reading them, I just need to get some time to type my stuff out. I've been busy, but hoepfully by tomorrow I'll have 1 or 2 up.



kokodeshide said:


> Gladly, what were the requirements again? pick a winner and say why I think they won in like 3 sentences or something, I can't recall.


I too have forgotten the requirements

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FlamingRain (Mar 17, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Gladly, what were the requirements again? pick a winner and say why I think they won in like 3 sentences or something, I can't recall.





ThomasTheCat said:


> I too have forgotten the requirements



Just elaborate enough that it's apparent you've read both debaters' arguments and aren't just picking the character you personally think would win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braiyan (Mar 17, 2019)

Tri said:


> (Not sure if this exceeds the tag limit because I forget what it is)
> @WorldsStrongest
> @ShinAkuma
> @Mar55
> ...



Sure, I could try to get one or 2 up by tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 17, 2019)

alright sure, i'll get in the voting very soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soul (Mar 18, 2019)

Is there a time limit for these matches, or are we waiting for all 5 judges?
If a match is 3-0 I don't think it's necessary to keep waiting, since 3 votes win it no matter what.


----------



## Tri (Mar 18, 2019)

Soul said:


> Is there a time limit for these matches, or are we waiting for all 5 judges?
> If a match is 3-0 I don't think it's necessary to keep waiting, since 3 votes win it no matter what.


Given these are just the first matches and basically a testing phase for the "league" I would assume there's no time limit as long as at least 3 judges vote for the same person.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FlamingRain (Mar 18, 2019)

Soul said:


> Is there a time limit for these matches, or are we waiting for all 5 judges?
> If a match is 3-0 I don't think it's necessary to keep waiting, since 3 votes win it no matter what.



Waiting for all the judges. Or until one person gets three votes because like you said they win anyway.

Whichever happens first.


----------



## Soul (Mar 19, 2019)

Sounds good.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 19, 2019)

I will be posting up my judgement for Deidara vs. Hiruzen tomorrow. I've been extremely busy with work and finals, so I didn't get the time to judge the other matches yet.


----------



## Shazam (Mar 20, 2019)

There really ought to be more 1v1 debates in this section. Not only is it more organized, it does away with the mix up a debate faces in threads involving several different ideas and opinions.


----------



## Soul (Mar 22, 2019)

We might either need to set a time limit or get more judges if we need to make this a league.



Shazam said:


> There really ought to be more 1v1 debates in this section. Not only is it more organized, it does away with the mix up a debate faces in threads involving several different ideas and opinions.



We could try that.


----------



## FlamingRain (Mar 23, 2019)

Tagging everyone again.

@WorldsStrongest
@Tri
@ShinAkuma
@Mar55
@Ishmael
@kokodeshide
@Braiyan
@UchihaX28
@LostSelf
@Bonly
@Akitō
@ThomasTheCat
@Turrin
@Shark
@Soul
@Hardcore
Anybody?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soul (Mar 23, 2019)

I already voted. Need me to do another one?


----------



## FlamingRain (Mar 23, 2019)

Soul said:


> I already voted. Need me to do another one?



That would be nice of you~.


----------



## Soul (Mar 23, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> That would be nice of you~.



Was trying to avoid it because I am not big on either scenario, but sure.
You asked too nicely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Mar 23, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> Tagging everyone again.
> 
> @WorldsStrongest
> @Tri
> ...


I’ll try doing one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm gonna try. Despite finals having already ended, I had to finish up a research paper and work on another short paper for one of my classes before I'm finally on break. I'll get another judgement in soon.


----------



## Tanto (Mar 23, 2019)

@FlamingRain I had my username changed, it was previously Comat0se. I'm letting you know so there won't be confusion on the leader board.


----------



## Soul (Mar 23, 2019)

Just voted in Sarutobi vs Deidara. That one's over (3-1). The Gaara match seems to be over as well.
The only one remaining is Ohnoki vs Orochimaru, which only has my vote. Weird how no one liked that match up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 23, 2019)

Super sorry! I just got very busy very quickly, but I _will _be able to judge some stuff tomorrow, hopefully in the morning, if not then later that day/night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bonly (Mar 24, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> Tagging everyone again.
> 
> @WorldsStrongest
> @Tri
> ...



For whatever reason I never get an alert when tagged in here but I’ll check some out today and tomorrow


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Mar 24, 2019)

Bonly said:


> For whatever reason I never get an alert when tagged in here but I’ll check some out today and tomorrow



The Onoki/Orochimaru debate just got decided I think with Orochimaru poster receiving the 3rd vote, so don't think any more judgements are needed for any of the 3.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 24, 2019)

Ah ok then I shall be on the look out for the next group


----------



## Soul (Mar 24, 2019)

Bonly said:


> Ah ok then I shall be on the look out for the next group



Yeah let's try to get Round 2 going. This took a while, but it wasn't that bad to be honest.


----------



## Tri (Mar 25, 2019)

@Lawrence777
@Turrin
@Shark
@Crimson Flam3s 
@SakuraLover16

Good job on the first round everyone.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 25, 2019)

Tri said:


> @Lawrence777
> @Turrin
> @Shark
> @Crimson Flam3s
> ...


Same to you


----------



## Soul (Mar 25, 2019)

Is Flaming Rain the only one organizing?


----------



## Tri (Mar 25, 2019)

Soul said:


> Is Flaming Rain the only one organizing?


seems like it


----------



## Soul (Mar 25, 2019)

Alright. I would be willing to assist if needed to get this moving.
We wouldn't want a round to last a month. Interest will fade.


----------



## King1 (Mar 28, 2019)

@FlamingRain when are the next matches coming up? Due to the way this league is being managed, some posters will start to lose interest since it’s being dragged out with no activity


----------



## Soul (Mar 28, 2019)

King1 said:


> @FlamingRain when are the next matches coming up? Due to the way this league is being managed, some posters will start to lose interest since it’s being dragged out with no activity



Yeah, a bit worried about that too.
I can help organize if you can't do it yourself for any reason, just let me know. Plan to be active for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Woodward (Mar 31, 2019)

Am I able to debate and how's the process, may I ask? I'm new here so I don't know.


----------



## Soul (Mar 31, 2019)

Woodward said:


> Am I able to debate and how's the process, may I ask? I'm new here so I don't know.



Please read the opening post on how this works.
Also try contacting Flaming Rain


----------



## Woodward (Mar 31, 2019)

If someone is up for a debate with me, message me.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 31, 2019)

Woodward said:


> If someone is up for a debate with me, message me.



This entire section is debate. Pick a thread, comment how you feel about it, and how you feel about what others think. Alternatively, make your own vs thread


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 1, 2019)

Could a mod lock the tourney threads? They don't really need to be open anymore since they're done
@Blu-ray 
@LostSelf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Apr 2, 2019)

With Flaming not having signed on in over a week now, figure might as well try and keep this alive. 

The only thing I'm not sure of is what "score" is supposed to be. @King1 do you know what the intent was for that? I was thinking maybe it was for number of votes received in a match, and thus the standings so far would look like this:

1t.Shark 1-0 3 points
1t.Tri 1-0 3 points
1t. Crimson Flam3s 1-0 3 points(or a score of 3)
4. SakuraLover16 0-1 1 Point
5t. Turrin 0-1 0 points
5t. Lawrence777 0-1 0 points

But not entirely sure.

Will stick with the 3 debates going at a time thing I think unless there's anyone who objects to that. Keeps it from getting too cluttered I think. 

The next round of debate threads should be up in the next day or two, hopefully asap, but dunno how long it'll take to get responses back on people agreeing to debates/terms/etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## King1 (Apr 2, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> The only thing I'm not sure of is what "score" is supposed to be. @King1 do you know what the intent was for that?


Not really sure what rain meant by score as he was the one who made the leader board, I just merely advised him on what should be in the leader board. You should go with your format tho. Also, is it possible for you to update the leader board? You can fill in the win draw and losses spaces and update the rank according to the information we have now


~Kakashi~ said:


> Will stick with the 3 debates going at a time thing I think unless there's anyone who objects to that. Keeps it from getting too cluttered I think.


Rain originally planned for there to be more than 3 debates actually, it was because posters failed to respond to his Pms on time hence he went with the ones that responded. There are over 24 posters in the league and since the league began only 6 posters have debated which is very low so sticking to three debates is not a good idea imo. I think you should create more matches so other posters will get a chance to debate


----------



## Tri (Apr 2, 2019)

Just a heads up, I’m not gonna’ be able to participate in next set of debates but I’ll probably be able to judge.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Apr 2, 2019)

King1 said:


> Not really sure what rain meant by score as he was the one who made the leader board, I just merely advised him on what should be in the leader board. You should go with your format tho. Also, is it possible for you to update the leader board? You can fill in the win draw and losses spaces and update the rank according to the information we have now
> 
> Rain originally planned for there to be more than 3 debates actually, it was because posters failed to respond to his Pms on time hence he went with the ones that responded. There are over 24 posters in the league and since the league began only 6 posters have debated which is very low so sticking to three debates is not a good idea imo. I think you should create more matches so other posters will get a chance to debate



Yeah, I'll get an updated one together after this next round of debates is over so there are more than just 6 people ranked.

Fair enough. Double it to 6 debates/12 posters maybe? If the issue is lack of responses, then I question how many of the 24 I can get at once(and now Tri notes he won't be able to debate in this next set), but I'll send out some PMs tonight to judge interest.

Also if anyone would like to PM or whatever matchups they feel would be good ideas, feel free. I already have a few in mind, but having a stockpile of them wouldn't be a bad thing if we plan to make this a long lasting thing.


----------



## Tri (Apr 2, 2019)

6 seems like too much considering how long the judging process took with 3. you’d have to assign a group of judges for the debates so things don’t linger in the ether waiting to be judged.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Apr 2, 2019)

Tri said:


> 6 seems like too much considering how long the judging process took with 3. you’d have to assign a group of judges for the debates so things don’t linger in the ether waiting to be judged.



Yeah, though would have to have judges willingly/wanting to be assigned to debates. I can see both sides. 3 or less and you've got some people who are gonna be waiting a month or so before they get to debate, and that's if we go through the debates at a good pace. More than that and you might have difficulties getting judges. I think no matter what we do, the key will be just having the people who don't get to debate right away being patient.


----------



## Soul (Apr 2, 2019)

Nope, we should definitely not double the matches.
It took 3 1/2 weeks to vote. I voted and two and obviously won't be able to do so if I organize. 3 are good enough.

The points can be figured out later (when Flaming Rain logs in). For now we will just keep track of wins, ties and losses (yes, I do believe that a judge can be undecided if the match is close enough, but we'll leave that to FR).

I'll see who is able to play now. Kakashi, if you would, come up with 3 good match ups so people can debate and we'll get the show running soon enough.

@Tanto
@kokodeshide
@MaruUchiha
@Limbo
@WorldsStrongest
@Shazam
@Sage light
@goombanthime
@Mr Akatsuki
@X III
Let me know if anyone wants to compete via private message


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 2, 2019)

I think if there were prizes involved, people would be more interested. Just pitching. We also need some way of getting a good grasp of who _actually_ wants to participate, not just who likes the idea. A lot of people just aren't bothering to put effort into this because it's more work, and schedules can get weird. 

Overall, I think what we do have so far is good, we just need people to be interested enough to try. Maybe we could announce it somehow? I don't really know if we could get a home page banner notification up for this since it already started. We could also try contacting those who did not participate to see why


----------



## Soul (Apr 2, 2019)

@Ishmael
@Silnaem
@The_Conqueror
@LostSelf
@King1
@~Kakashi~
@Zexion~
@hbcaptain

Let me know if any of you can play via private message. I'll answer any question or concern you may have.



ThomasTheCat said:


> I think if there were prizes involved, people would be more interested. Just pitching. We also need some way of getting a good grasp of who _actually_ wants to participate, not just who likes the idea. A lot of people just aren't bothering to put effort into this because it's more work, and schedules can get weird.
> 
> Overall, I think what we do have so far is good, we just need people to be interested enough to try. Maybe we could announce it somehow? I don't really know if we could get a home page banner notification up for this since it already started. We could also try contacting those who did not participate to see why



Flaming Rain can possibly give those as well.
@Daenerys Stormborn Hey Nina, how hard would it be to get sparkles for some people?


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Apr 2, 2019)

Soul said:


> @Ishmael
> @Silnaem
> @The_Conqueror
> @LostSelf
> ...



I'm backing out of debating seeing as I'm gonna try and help with keeping it going. Shot you a PM with a few matchups that could potentially be used. I've already messaged someone about taking my place, don't think that'll be any issue. I'll also hop in as a judge, seeing as that seems to be as hard to come by as people wanting to debate.

As far as prizes go, I'd be willing to even throw in some amazon gift cards or something to like the top 5 finishers at the end of a "season" or something to that effect to put some monetary value behind participating.


----------



## Soul (Apr 2, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> I'm backing out of debating seeing as I'm gonna try and help with keeping it going. Shot you a PM with a few matchups that could potentially be used. I've already messaged someone about taking my place, don't think that'll be any issue. I'll also hop in as a judge, seeing as that seems to be as hard to come by as people wanting to debate



Pretty sure I can run the show with ease if you want to compete, but help is never a bad idea.
Flaming Rain should come back eventually as well.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 2, 2019)

Quick question, how long are we given to post our first post?


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 2, 2019)

Soul said:


> @Daenerys Stormborn Hey Nina, how hard would it be to get sparkles for some people?



Sparkles or points or whatever is probably the best idea tbh


~Kakashi~ said:


> As far as prizes go, I'd be willing to even throw in some amazon gift cards or something to like the top 5 finishers at the end of a "season" or something to that effect to put some monetary value behind participating.




Hopefully that wouldn't ever be necessary, especially pulling from 1 person. 

If we were to do that sort of route, the fairest thing would be to optionally charge entry and have a prize pool of the collective fees. If you get top 3 or something and paid the fee, you get the money prize, if you place high without paying for entry, then you get CC points. I've seen places run game tourneys like that, offering store credit instead of CC points ofc, and it seems to work well. I'm just not sure how that would work here. You'd somehow need to pay through PayPal (probably) to an account governed by the highest ups of NF, and then distribute the prize amongst the top placers. That may get complicated, so points is probably better


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 2, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Quick question, how long are we given to post our first post?




Round 1 already ended


----------



## Soul (Apr 2, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Quick question, how long are we given to post our first post?



How long would you need?


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 2, 2019)

ThomasTheCat said:


> Round 1 already ended



I'm talking period, that's how I'll know if I can compete or not


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Apr 2, 2019)

ThomasTheCat said:


> Sparkles or points or whatever is probably the best idea tbh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not a big deal, and assuming the "seasons" or whatever we'd do last a couple months, it's not like I'd have to be dishing out money left and right. I feel like paying for entry just kinda cuts off potential posters. And maybe forum points or sparkles or whatever mean more to most than they do to me(I honestly have no idea what sparkles or forum points are lol), but I'm not sure how enticing that is for posters. If a bunch of the posters here want that, then by all means that works. 

I've run a competition on a football forum I post at the last two years related to picking games, and the first season I only offered a prize for the first place poster(out of like 10 competitors to start the season), and the interest kinda died off as more people fell behind in the standings. This season I bumped it up to the top 3 got gift cards and the activity stayed high pretty much to the end cause people were still trying to compete to get that 3rd spot, even if first were already in hand.

With the potential 20+ we'd have competing in this, I wouldn't mind doing the top 5 get prizes. Something like:

1st: $100
2nd: $80
3rd: $60
4th: $40
5th: $20

Should also entice people to put as much effort as possible in to the debates, and that would make the point system matter even more, and to keep up the brevity of the tournament we could do something like if you don't have your post or rebuttal in fast enough you're docked a point or whatever the case may be.

I dunno, just kinda bouncing ideas around to keep this active.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 2, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> I'm talking period, that's how I'll know if I can compete or not


It seems like it was definitely over a week, but theoretically, the topics should be assigned on a weekend, and by the next they should be done. At least, that's how I see it. Then rebuttals should be up asap


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Apr 2, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> I'm talking period, that's how I'll know if I can compete or not



You're gonna compete whether you like it or not 

<3


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm in,  time to round up the other participants.


----------



## King1 (Apr 2, 2019)

Yeah I can play


~Kakashi~ said:


> With the potential 20+ we'd have competing in this, I wouldn't mind doing the top 5 get prizes. Something like:
> 
> 1st: $100
> 2nd: $80
> ...


I like this idea, it will surely help to boost activity and interest in the league 

Btw, I am down to play/debate


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 2, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> 1st: $100
> 2nd: $80
> 3rd: $60
> 4th: $40
> 5th: $20




That's hella cash, but I won't try to say no if you're really invested in the site

As for the entry fee thing, it would hypothetically be optional so that if you had money to bet, then you could go ahead and pay for a chance to win more. If not, then you get points. And it's not like it's gambling since the winners are determined by skill, not chance.


*Spoiler*: _CC Point Explanation_ 



CC points allow you to buy stuff in the CC Café in CC (Contest Central). You can get the privilege of a longer avatar, having sparkle effects of some sort on your username (just look at the user list on the home screen and you'll see some), the ability to add html code to your usertitle (which a lot of people use to put pictures there), and other stuff like adding your own custom permanent emote (which I'm in the process of saving up for). Points are accumulated by participating in events in CC, and Theme of the Week in the Art Lounge. You can check your points in the CC in the masterlist thread. 




If you have points you don't want, you should definitely donate them to my noble waifu emote cause


----------



## Tri (Apr 2, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> It's not a big deal, and assuming the "seasons" or whatever we'd do last a couple months, it's not like I'd have to be dishing out money left and right. I feel like paying for entry just kinda cuts off potential posters. And maybe forum points or sparkles or whatever mean more to most than they do to me(I honestly have no idea what sparkles or forum points are lol), but I'm not sure how enticing that is for posters. If a bunch of the posters here want that, then by all means that works.
> 
> I've run a competition on a football forum I post at the last two years related to picking games, and the first season I only offered a prize for the first place poster(out of like 10 competitors to start the season), and the interest kinda died off as more people fell behind in the standings. This season I bumped it up to the top 3 got gift cards and the activity stayed high pretty much to the end cause people were still trying to compete to get that 3rd spot, even if first were already in hand.
> 
> ...


I think CC points or just straight rewards (big avy rights, html title, etc) would be better even though you don’t feel like it’s a big deal.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Apr 2, 2019)

Tri said:


> I think CC points or just straight rewards (big avy rights, html title, etc) would be better even though you don’t feel like it’s a big deal.



Yeah if that's what people prefer, by all means. Like I said, just throwing stuff out there.


----------



## Soul (Apr 2, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Yeah if that's what people prefer, by all means. Like I said, just throwing stuff out there.



You could get a strip with that kind of money man. I would just gamble it away in the roulette if I was that eager to give it up.
All on red.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Apr 2, 2019)

Soul said:


> You could get a strip with that kind of money man. I would just gamble it away in the roulette if I was that eager to give it up.
> All on red.



Seeing well thought out debates and hyperlinked manga scans are my version of strip shows. :blu


----------



## Soul (Apr 2, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Seeing well thought out debates and hyperlinked manga scans are my version of strip shows. :blu



I have honestly heard worse turn ons. Don't worry about it.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 3, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Seeing well thought out debates and hyperlinked manga scans are my version of strip shows. :blu


Sounds hawt


----------



## Soul (Apr 3, 2019)

I don't know what plan Flaming Rain had, but I got sparkles or big avatar for whoever has the most impressive argument in the first round as per my own biased opinion.































(Thank you @Cord )


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 3, 2019)

Soul said:


> I don't know what plan Flaming Rain had, but I got sparkles or big avatar for whoever has the most impressive argument in the first round as per my own biased opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn! Now I wish I had more actual _time _so I could participate...


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Apr 3, 2019)

Soul said:


> Flaming Rain can possibly give those as well.
> @Daenerys Stormborn Hey Nina, how hard would it be to get sparkles for some people?



We used to have prizes for MOTM, so I don't imagine there will be any objections to doing prizes for this, since MOTM isn't going anymore.


----------



## Soul (Apr 3, 2019)

Cool, then I might be keeping the sparkles for myself.
Thanks!


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Apr 4, 2019)

As you guys probably saw from his stickied post, @Majin Lu is organizing a celebration for Naruto's 20th anniversary. As part of this, various contests across the forum will be giving out special prize points. He's suggested that perhaps our NBD League could get in on that action--is that something you guys would be interested in?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame (Apr 4, 2019)

Daenerys Stormborn said:


> As you guys probably saw from his stickied post, @Majin Lu is organizing a celebration for Naruto's 20th anniversary. As part of this, various contests across the forum will be giving out special prize points. He's suggested that perhaps our NBD League could get in on that action--is that something you guys would be interested in?


Yes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soul (Apr 4, 2019)

Daenerys Stormborn said:


> As you guys probably saw from his stickied post, @Majin Lu is organizing a celebration for Naruto's 20th anniversary. As part of this, various contests across the forum will be giving out special prize points. He's suggested that perhaps our NBD League could get in on that action--is that something you guys would be interested in?



Yeah, I already talked with Majin Lu and she said it's ok.
We can figure out the logistics later. Trying to get everything in order at the moment.
Already go people for the other 2 matches I wanted, will be posting those two ASAP, need to iron out some details first.

@Daenerys Stormborn could you sticky Match #4 and close matches 1-3?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 5, 2019)

I can't even find number 4 (not that I've looked very far), and number 5 is on pg 2

We need the stickies, my lords 
@LostSelf 
@Blu-ray 
@Ryuzaki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Apr 5, 2019)

ThomasTheCat said:


> I can't even find number 4 (not that I've looked very far), and number 5 is on pg 2
> 
> We need the stickies, my lords
> @LostSelf
> ...



4: 
5: 

Was gonna message a mod later on today, but I suppose this works too.


----------



## Soul (Apr 5, 2019)

ThomasTheCat said:


> I can't even find number 4 (not that I've looked very far), and number 5 is on pg 2
> 
> We need the stickies, my lords
> @LostSelf
> ...



Don't worry about it too much, Debates have not been posted yet.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 7, 2019)

Are the W/L records being kept still?


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Apr 7, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Are the W/L records being kept still?



Yep, though only 3 matches have occurred, so its:

Shark 1-0
Tri 1-0
Crimson Flam3s 1-0
SakuraLover16 0-1
Turrin 0-1
Lawrence777 0-1


----------



## Shazam (Apr 10, 2019)

People are slow to make their arguments


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Apr 10, 2019)

Shazam said:


> People are slow to make their arguments



Yeah, though it seems a misunderstanding of how it works is partially to blame. Probably should have explained things better so that falls on me. Both threads(of the original two, Darui/Asuma was just put up) should have their opening posts in the next 24 hours at most.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Apr 10, 2019)

And just like that, the Kisame/Kakuzu thread is underway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shazam (Apr 10, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Yeah, though it seems a misunderstanding of how it works is partially to blame. Probably should have explained things better so that falls on me. Both threads(of the original two, Darui/Asuma was just put up) should have their opening posts in the next 24 hours at most.



Hope so, excited for these formalities


----------



## Symmetry (Apr 10, 2019)

How exactly do you sign up for this? I’d love to participate


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 10, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> How exactly do you sign up for this? I’d love to participate


Ask to join 

We've already entered Round 2, but we should probably be able to fit you in somewhere for Round 3, or as a judge if not.

Not that I'm running this.
@Soul @~Kakashi~


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Apr 10, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> How exactly do you sign up for this? I’d love to participate



Will have to talk to Soul about it to be sure, but I don't think there should be any issue fitting you in.



ThomasTheCat said:


> Ask to join
> 
> We've already entered Round 2, but we should probably be able to fit you in somewhere for Round 3, or as a judge if not.
> 
> ...



It's actually still round 1 technically, if we're judging it by rounds. Still getting everyone through their first debate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 10, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> It's actually still round 1 technically, if we're judging it by rounds. Still getting everyone through their first debate.


So you managed to get most people back in? Noice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Apr 10, 2019)

ThomasTheCat said:


> So you managed to get most people back in? Noice



We're at 15 right now, I think, counting the people whose debates have already completed. Orochi would make 16.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Symmetry (Apr 10, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Will have to talk to Soul about it to be sure, but I don't think there should be any issue fitting you in.
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually still round 1 technically, if we're judging it by rounds. Still getting everyone through their first debate.



Thanks, I’d love to have an actual debate 

Can’t wait to see what happens. Do you get to have a say in the matchups or are they just given?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Apr 10, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Thanks, I’d love to have an actual debate
> 
> Can’t wait to see what happens. Do you get to have a say in the matchups or are they just given?



They're just given, and we also select the character for you(and we get matchups either from our own input/input from people here(Soul had a thread about a week ago asking for matchups and we got a lot out of that)), but we try to make sure they're as fair as possible so there shouldn't be any issue no matter what you're given, but in the scenario you just can't see yourself debating for the character we give you in the matchup we give you, then we'll try to find some way to work it out where the matchup either goes to someone else or what have you. 

The key to remember is the entire point of these debates and ultimately how they're judged is who makes the best argument, not about who the judges think should win. It's an attempt to reward the best debater rather than reward who may have gotten the slightly more favorable character. Because as much as we may try, we don't exactly have 100+ matchups of evenly matched characters. Even in cases where we have matchups of characters on what most agree is a similar tier, you can have matchup issues.


----------



## Symmetry (Apr 10, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> They're just given, and we also select the character for you(and we get matchups either from our own input/input from people here(Soul had a thread about a week ago asking for matchups and we got a lot out of that)), but we try to make sure they're as fair as possible so there shouldn't be any issue no matter what you're given, but in the scenario you just can't see yourself debating for the character we give you in the matchup we give you, then we'll try to find some way to work it out where the matchup either goes to someone else or what have you.
> 
> The key to remember is the entire point of these debates and ultimately how they're judged is who makes the best argument, not about who the judges think should win. It's an attempt to reward the best debater rather than reward who may have gotten the slightly more favorable character. Because as much as we may try, we don't exactly have 100+ matchups of evenly matched characters. Even in cases where we have matchups of characters on what most agree is a similar tier, you can have matchup issues.



Is that thread still open for matchup ideas, because I’d love to throw in my two cents. Either way this seems like A ton  of fun and I’d love to participate


----------



## Soul (Apr 10, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Yeah, though it seems a misunderstanding of how it works is partially to blame. Probably should have explained things better so that falls on me. Both threads(of the original two, Darui/Asuma was just put up) should have their opening posts in the next 24 hours at most.



You did fine, some just didn't read Flaming Rain's post and we assumed they had. It's a minor communication issue that will get better with time.



Orochimaru op said:


> How exactly do you sign up for this? I’d love to participate



Flaming Rain had a league concept in play and a limited number of contestants.
Then again he is gone and I don't care for a limit of people so if it up to me I would like to have even numbers.



Orochimaru op said:


> Is that thread still open for matchup ideas, because I’d love to throw in my two cents. Either way this seems like A ton  of fun and I’d love to participate



Yeah, any match up ideas are welcome. Post them here or PM them to me or Kakashi.


----------



## Symmetry (Apr 10, 2019)

Soul said:


> You did fine, some just didn't read Flaming Rain's post and we assumed they had. It's a minor communication issue that will get better with time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So as it stands it’s still up in the air if I can be squeezed in? Idk wanna make much trouble but I’d love to try this out. As for the suggestions I guess I’ll just post them here


----------



## Soul (Apr 10, 2019)

There is a waiting list. I'll include you in it. Might take a while. Good time for you to familiarize with the format.
And yeah, as I said before post them here or send them to ~Kakashi~ or me.


----------



## Symmetry (Apr 10, 2019)

Soul said:


> There is a waiting list. I'll include you in it. Might take a while. Good time for you to familiarize with the format.
> And yeah, as I said before post them here or send them to ~Kakashi~ or me.


Alright, and thanks again! 

I’ll probably use this time to figure out how to get scans and whatnot because I’m pretty new at this, but I think I can lay down some points.


----------



## Symmetry (Apr 10, 2019)

League matches suggestions: (no lie a lot of these have orochimaru in them but like look at my name lol) 

Orochimaru vs jiriya (no edo
) 

Tsunade vs kakazu 

Jiriya vs hebi sasuke 

Alive healthy itatchi vs hiruzen 

Minato vs rinnegan obito 

Mei vs Ohnoki 

War arc gaara vs orochimaru (no edo)

Kisame vs orochimaru (no edo)

War arc Sakura vs war arc hinata 

Pain vs MS sasuke 

Kabuto vs alive Minato (no edo)


----------



## Soul (Apr 11, 2019)

We are trying to avoid characters that are too broken, so anything with the Rinnegan or powerful War Arc people are being left for later.
Hiruzen doesn't have enough feats to deal with a healthy Itachi. Also, a healthy Itachi doesn't really exists in the manga.
Hebi is already having a match, too. Ohnoki and Orochimaru also had one already.

Liking Jiraiya vs Hebi and Orochimaru vs Jiraiya, we might do those in the future.
If we do more haxxed stuff we could probably do MS Sasuke and someone to support him vs Pain or Gaara vs Orochimaru.

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Symmetry (Apr 11, 2019)

Soul said:


> We are trying to avoid characters that are too broken, so anything with the Rinnegan or powerful War Arc people are being left for later.
> Hiruzen doesn't have enough feats to deal with a healthy Itachi. Also, a healthy Itachi doesn't really exists in the manga.
> Hebi is already having a match, too. Ohnoki and Orochimaru also had one already.
> 
> ...




Oh alright, sorry about that. 

I probably should have looked at the previous matches first lol


----------



## Soul (Apr 11, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Oh alright, sorry about that.
> 
> I probably should have looked at the previous matches first lol



Not a problem. Asking is the more efficient way of knowing stuff.
Let me know if you have any other question.


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 12, 2019)

I've missed this kind of fun debates in the battledome. Too bad now my Naruto knowledge is too rusty to participate in this, but it still fun (and nostalgic) to read.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 12, 2019)

Intus Legere said:


> I've missed this kind of fun debates in the battledome. Too bad now my Naruto knowledge is too rusty to participate in this, but it still fun (and nostalgic) to read.



The coloured versions of all the chapters with official translations will be out by next year, or so I heard. Perhaps you could read that when it comes out - it also presents an opportunity to use coloured scans  But we appreciate a wise mind anyway; I could learn a thing or two from you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soul (Apr 12, 2019)

Intus Legere said:


> I've missed this kind of fun debates in the battledome. Too bad now my Naruto knowledge is too rusty to participate in this, but it still fun (and nostalgic) to read.



Yeah, good times.
Trying to do my part to make sure others can enjoy it as we once did. Good to see you around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UchihaX28 (Apr 13, 2019)

Intus Legere said:


> I've missed this kind of fun debates in the battledome. Too bad now my Naruto knowledge is too rusty to participate in this, but it still fun (and nostalgic) to read.



Mangalife also has the free Viz translations for every chapter online if you're willing to get back into the swing of things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Symmetry (Apr 13, 2019)

I still have to figure out how to get scans and such lol


----------



## Soul (Apr 15, 2019)

Both opening statements have been posted on the Darui vs. Asuma match.
Just for the record.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stonaem (Apr 15, 2019)

Let's go!


----------



## AxelKross (May 13, 2019)

Hey so  what is happening with this thing


----------



## ThomasTheCat (May 13, 2019)

ThunderEX said:


> Hey so  what is happening with this thing


We're giving it a while so people can hopefully return to being more consistently so that there are actually enough people to run the whole event


----------



## Soul (May 14, 2019)

ThunderEX said:


> Hey so  what is happening with this thing



Nothing until people feel comfortable with writing their opening statement.
Giving them a week or so to see when they are available.
If someone is you know where to reach me.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 16, 2019)

FYI, I wouldn't mind participating in a match some time after the 31st of May.


----------



## Soul (May 16, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> FYI, I wouldn't mind participating in a match some time after the 31st of May.



You are way past it man. Better not embarrass yourself


----------



## kokodeshide (May 17, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> FYI, I wouldn't mind participating in a match some time after the 31st of May.





Soul said:


> You are way past it man. Better not embarrass yourself


Both your profile pics are so fuckin sexy. With that advisor and helper ribbon. hot damn!


----------



## Grinningfox (May 17, 2019)

I guess I’ll throw my hat in the ring as well


----------



## Soul (May 17, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Both your profile pics are so fuckin sexy. With that advisor and helper ribbon. hot damn!



Both AS and myself have aged pretty well throughout the last decade, I agree.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (May 17, 2019)

If we're going to a system where there's no anonymity, I can throw my hat back in to debate as well I suppose.


----------



## Soul (May 17, 2019)

Oh that's nice.
I'll probably make a second registration thread this week to get everything ready for the next weekend.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 20, 2019)

Soul said:


> You are way past it man. Better not embarrass yourself


You wanna go? The last time you beat me at anything, I was still in my mid-teens.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Soul (May 20, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> You wanna go?



It might be fun. I'll see if I can manage.



> The last time you beat me at anything I was still in my mid-teens.



True. No wonder you have never beaten me.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 20, 2019)

Soul said:


> It might be fun. I'll see if I can manage.
> 
> True. No wonder you have never beaten me.



I'm down for settling the score, former river-kun.


----------

